# Donkey.



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Here's some new pics of my sweedish male Diamantens Donkey, he's black tan texel:














































Sweeety pie :love1


----------



## cjdelphi (Mar 23, 2011)

That's a mouse not a donkey  I've seen them man, on the beach you can't fool me


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

cjdelphi said:


> That's a mouse not a donkey  I've seen them man, on the beach you can't fool me


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

